
Would You Take an 8% Pay Cut to Work from Home? - JumpCrisscross
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-10-07/would-you-take-an-8-pay-cut-to-work-from-home?cmpid=BBD100716_BIZ
======
joadha
Misleading headline. Working from home doesn't necessarily imply the setting
of one's own hours.

